# FFFG Triple seven??



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I drew a Wasatch Muzzy Elk tag and I don’t have enough BH powder or Bullets that I normally shoot due to availability issues.
I’ll be using my CVA Accura V2 .50 with the Barnes 250gr TMZ. Of which I have tons of.

Since I can’t get any Black Horn and I don’t want to risk waiting and never finding any, I was gonna try the Triple seven FFFG loose powder but, it’s new to me. Can anyone educate me on shooting FFFG T7 with a 250gr bullet out of a .50 Cal??
I want to shoot the 250gr as fast as I can without loosing accuracy.
Iv always measured my BH by weight on a scale, can I do that with FFFG or just volume scale? (Without sacrificing accuracy)
I shoot the Federal 209A primers.

just a 200yrd gun but, pushing the 250 solid copper bullet accurate, hard and fast! (Oh baby)

FFG vs FFFG ?

My “OLD” load WAS a 290gr TMZ with 110 of BH….

(Picture for Attention)


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I could sell you a bottle of BH209. I have a couple spares and didn't draw my MZ tag this year.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the tag!! To your OP - I don’t have any experience with that powder, but I’ve got a bottle of BH about 75% full. More than happy to give you some!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

FFFG powder is typically used in pistols and smaller caliber rifles. FFG is a more appropriate powder for rifle 50cal and larger firfles.
If you must use FFFG I would cut the load back. 
Best of all would be to find some FFG powder and use your old load. Lots pf Pyrodex out there. It shoots a little dirty but will give your pretty good accuracy.
Black powder guns are quite forgiving but I think you will find you get much better results using FFG powder.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

FFF is roughly 10% hotter than FF. Same with Pyrodex RS vs P. It has different burn rate characteristics as well. Some rifles can get tighter groups swapping over... but you really need to be careful here, and work up loads over a chronograph.

IMO stick with FF / RS.

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> FFF is roughly 10% hotter than FF. Same with Pyrodex RS vs P. It has different burn rate characteristics as well. Some rifles can get tighter groups swapping over... but you really need to be careful here, and work up loads over a chronograph.
> 
> IMO stick with FF / RS.
> 
> -DallanC


Absolutely. It's all about burn rate just as with modern propellants black powders burn at different rates not only due to the size of the granules but the composition of the actual black powder itself. Different charcoals that is charcoal made from different types of wood is the primary affectent in regards to the burn rate of black powders. At any rate do as Dallan said and cut back on your loads if you use any fffg equivalent powder by any manufacturer.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for the education on 3FG! Kinekilla hooked me up with some BH 209 and I was able to get another bottle from another friend. I got the low down on 6 more bottles from out of state I’m gonna try and get my hands on if I’m lucky. Better stock up when you can!

CPAjeff, thanks for the offer! Keep it though. I saved you number..


----------

